# Any plans for Valentines Day?



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey mp fam! Any of you have fun plans for valentines:heart:  day? Cool gift for a loved one a nice meal planned?  :hubba: :guitar: :yay: :banana: :dancing:  You dont want to be in the doghouse and forget!  :angrywife: :hairpull:  :hitchair:


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going over to my gf. We are going to watch a movie and eat...a chocolate cheesecake heart.  I've got flowers and a card too.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

I think hubby is going to buy steak and cook for me, he got a nice basket with two types of wine and some chocolates. I think he wants to liquor me up . I got him a couple types of cologne and some dvd's he wanted.. we also have some nice smokeables


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I'm going over to my gf. We are going to watch a movie and eat...a chocolate cheesecake heart.  I've got flowers and a card too.


 

sounds very nice!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I think hubby is going to buy steak and cook for me, he got a nice basket with two types of wine and some chocolates. I think he wants to liquor me up . I got him a couple types of cologne and some dvd's he wanted.. we also have some nice smokeables


 
 Wow! I wanna hang with you guys!!

I got dinner bought for me last night. Red Lobster. Man, I hate when they change stuff.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

nice nvthis the lady bought for you! ..does she expect u to put out afterwards?? lmao......might help you with the insomnia..I would love to double d with you someday..


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

I got big plans......watching NHL games........


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Definitely. I mean, Red Lobster is thee put out date. When I was in highschool everyone new that to offer a date to RL left your intentions very clear. And to accept meant.... Well let's just say it was a done deal at that point.. Haha! I thought everyone new that!! Jeeze.. No wonder I was the only one laughing so hard during Happy Gilmore!!!:rofl:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes i was buying my wife an eternity ring 8 princess cut diamonds set into 18ct gold band and the bloody jewellers had sold it earllier today.

Problem was i did a long day working yesterday so didnt get home until the shop was well and truly shut.

A card will have to do tomorrow along with some flowers as my poor wifey isnt too well atm so until we can both go shopping and ill let her choose an eternity ring she likes.

And for her amusement my front tooth split in half earlier eating would you believe a cheeese filled chillie.

Lispppppppppppppppppppppppppp

lol

t4


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

omg time did that hurt I   am sorry!...the ring sounds stunning she will love being able to pick one out and have it sized perfectly for her. very romantic. 

nvthis...nice!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

wow nvthis. im gonna have to ask a girl out to red lobster next time 
lol


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

it may work wally they say seafood is an aphrodisiac.. some of the clubs may have singles night..ladies hate being single on valentines it may be ur night


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> it may work wally they say seafood is an aphrodisiac..


 
I'll have to second that one. She knows she's got me over a barrel when presented with a big ol' plate of shell fish. NV cannot say NO


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 13, 2010)

Jeezus my wife just nearly passed out as i gave her a valentines card

lol

tbh we/moreso i dont usually do this stuff

lol

t4


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 13, 2010)

got no plans 2dog, i have no valentine.  it will be just me and the green tomorrow.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 13, 2010)

well surrep treat youself!


----------



## cubby (Feb 14, 2010)

We're gonna' have a sunset cookout in the snow. We take the snow mobile out to Voyaguers National Park and go to a west facing cliff we know about. It's dose'nt cost alot for some steaks, wine, and a small chocolate cake (heart shaped, of course). It's very romantic, as long as the wolves leave us alone!! Watching the sun set, a little wine, a little smoke, and that special someone, and let nature take it's course.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

:heart: I'm with my Grandkids, babysitting:heart:  
We are going to make a pecan pie, frosted :heart: cookies and dinner tonight... Spaghetti.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> We're gonna' have a sunset cookout in the snow. We take the snow mobile out to Voyaguers National Park and go to a west facing cliff we know about. It's dose'nt cost alot for some steaks, wine, and a small chocolate cake (heart shaped, of course). It's very romantic, as long as the wolves leave us alone!! Watching the sun set, a little wine, a little smoke, and that special someone, and let nature take it's course.


 

that sounds very romantic....:hubba:   maybe take a blanket!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> :heart: I'm with my Grandkids, babysitting:heart:
> We are going to make a pecan pie, frosted :heart: cookies and dinner tonight... Spaghetti.


 

that sounds so sweet take lots of pics they get big so fast!!!  my niece just left this morning had her all weekend it was fun.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks 2Dog  :giggle:
it's amazing being around little ones. I wish I could find awe and joy In simple little things like they do. Seeing it is great. I hope your neice comes over to see you often. Oh, my Granddaughter is so excited to watch my 1st plant and seedlings grow. I had to buy her a jiffy rooting tray and seeds (serrano peppers, LOL). She loves checking the progress every day. Of course she's not allowed to touch mine, she just wants to see it everyday and she helps me watch the water line and gauge PH color when doing a water change on waterfarm. 
Anyway... Thanks and I hope you enjoy your Valentines day. 
:heart:  YOUR NICE.  :heart:   YOUR SWEET. :heart:


----------

